# Graveyard of the television shows



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Another fun thread...

This is the area of shows which have been either cancelled by the networks, or shows which you have removed from the must-watch/wanna-watch list.

First entry...

FOX Cancellation: Head Cases


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

From way back, also on FOX: Herman's Head.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Ray_Clum said:


> From way back, also on FOX: Herman's Head.


Wow, I thought I was the only one who watched Herman's Head (hence it's cancellation)! That was a hillarious show, I don't care what those network executives thought. I know it was on at some point on Sunday nights, although I think they moved it around in it's short life, because I remember watching it back to back with Married with Children, now those were the days for sitcoms on FOX!


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

For some reason, probably because of the lack of any of the original actors...

ER

It seems to have lost its pull (for me at least).


----------



## albert71292 (Aug 19, 2005)

Another Fox show from a few years ago, "Futurama". They claimed it was cancelled from low ratings, but they scheduled it in a time slot where it was constantly pre-empted by sports. In a time slot like that, you'd think they were TRYING to kill the show!


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

FOX: The Pitts


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

E Ring. I watched one show and 10 minutes of another and gave up on it. If it gets canceled, does that make it a dead ringer? :lol:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

For me, it seems like every new show that I watch gets axed, most of these shows were killed after just a handful of episodes. Other then the first three, all of these shows are from 2002/2003 and beyond, the last six were axed in the past few months.

Brooklyn South (CBS)
Brimstone (FOX)
The Turks (CBS)
The Twilight Zone (UPN)
LA Dragnet (ABC)
Miracles (ABC)
Wolf Lake (CBS)
Boomtown (NBC)
Touching Evil (USA)
Point Pleasant (FOX)
The Inside (FOX)
Medical Investigation (NBC)
Third Watch (NBC)
Blind Justice (ABC)
Crank Yankers (COM)


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Back to the current season:

From the futon critic:

*The WB Closes 'Just Legal' After Three Weeks*


> The WB's "Just Legal" became the fall's second casualty today as the network has pulled the plug on the series after just three weeks on the air.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I wonder what they will replace "Just Legal" with? I guess we can now say "JUST Cancelled"


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Long live Herman's Head.....

Homicide...Life on the Streets


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I've still never forgiven ABC for cancelling Police Squad.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

or Miracles


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

I was sad to see the mid eighties tv show "Other world" get canceled. I did find a website for the show. 
http://www.action-tv.org.uk/guides/otherworld.htm
My wife no longer Watches "Crossing Jordan". She was sad to see "Third Watch" go. She does not find "ER" that interesting anymore since as was stated before, most of the original cast is gone.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

zman977 said:


> I was sad to see the mid eighties tv show "Other world" get canceled. I did find a website for the show.
> http://www.action-tv.org.uk/guides/otherworld.htm
> My wife no longer Watches "Crossing Jordan". She was sad to see "Third Watch" go. She does not find "ER" that interesting anymore since as was stated before, most of the original cast is gone.


Third Watch was the best thing going for awhile but they got over the top the last couple of seasons.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

NBC's "Inconceivable" has gone adios.

I guess this famous quote remains true...

"You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Well besides the above mentioned Herman's Head, some shows that met their demise early that I miss include: Dark Angel, Millenium, John Doe & of course Firefly, but that one has at least been semi-resurrected w/ the repeats on Sci-Fi and the movie Serenity, which is an awesome movie by the way, anyone that likes that kind of thing should go and see it ASAP IMO. Oh and I also miss Farscape, but that show actually did have a half-way respectable run of seasons and of course the mini-series they showed last year to wrap it up.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

TV just isn't the way it used to be.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

That can be bad and good at the same time.

Adding to the list, one of my favorites Picket Fences.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From the futon critic :

*No More 'Secrets' as UPN Axes Its Freshman Drama*


> UPN has made it official: "Sex, Love & Secrets" is no more.
> 
> Three weeks after pulling the plug on the show's production (read the story), the netlet has yanked the series from its schedule effective immediately.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I really miss _"Max Headroom"_. :shrug:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I just removed "One Piece" from my DVR. They mangled the show too much when translating it from Japanese to English.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From the futon critic:

*Lifetime Sends 'Strong Medicine' Into Retirement*


> "Strong Medicine," Lifetime's longest-running original drama series, won't return for a seventh season the network and producer Sony Pictures Television announced yesterday.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Zap2It:

*FX Withdraws from 'Over There'*


> FX's war drama "Over There" won't be redeployed for a second season, becoming a casualty of the same thing that causes most shows to be cancelled -- declining ratings.
> 
> The cable network took the unusual step Tuesday (Nov. 1) of announcing it wouldn't pick up "Over There," about a squad of inexperienced soldiers in Iraq. Typically networks don't choose to draw attention to shows that are being cancelled.
> 
> In explaining the cancellation FX chief John Landgraf takes pains to note that the "beautifully produced, acted, written and directed" show was axed solely due to the realities of the TV business, not for any creative reasons.


FULL ARTICLE HERE

Also see Futon Critic


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Ally McBeal - all that talent, and no where to go. As long as I have a TV, Calista Flockhart will always have a home.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm surprised, no wait I'm shocked at the number of new series that haven't been canceled and the number of shows that have a full season ordered already. I’m surprised that Inconceivable is the only show from the big 3 to get axed. 

I don’t think E Ring will last too much longer and honestly it’s the only one of the 15 shows I record per week that I’m wouldn’t miss. I mean it’s alright, but it just doesn’t grab me like any of the others new shows do.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It's crazy. Today, if a great new show doesn't catch on within 2-3 weeks, it gets canceled. In years past, networks would commit to a run of 9 - 13 weeks - a reasonable amount of time to attract an audience.

Today's new young turk "genius" programmers, raised on MTV-type 0.5 second video cuts, have the attention span of a gnat. 

Several highly successful programs of the past, if introduced today, probably wouldn't make it:

M*A*S*H

Cheers

Frazier

Seinfeld

Mad About You

How many of today's potentially excellent shows get flushed before the buzz gets out?


----------



## trnsfrguy (Nov 11, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> From Zap2It:
> 
> *FX Withdraws from 'Over There'*FULL ARTICLE HERE
> 
> Also see Futon Critic


This is a shame. I really enjoyed "Over There", I guess I was the only one. :nono: :nono2:


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Adding to the list:

Ed
Once and Again

------------

That Seinfeld comment is right on the money, Nick. They just released the 4th Season a couple of months ago, and they are touting it as the "breakout season."


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Nick said:


> It's crazy. Today, if a great new show doesn't catch on within 2-3 weeks, it gets canceled. In years past, networks would commit to a run of 9 - 13 weeks - a reasonable amount of time to attract an audience.
> 
> Today's new young turk "genius" programmers, raised on MTV-type 0.5 second video cuts, have the attention span of a gnat.
> 
> ...


The X-Files is another show that wouldn't have lasted under today's standards. It didn't become a ratings hit until its SECOND season *gasp*! Luckily at the time someone at Fox obviously liked what they saw and kept it around long enough for an audience to find it.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From the futon critic:

*ABC Pulls the Plug on 'Night Stalker'*


> ABC has axed its struggling freshman drama "Night Stalker" after six airings.
> 
> Executive producer Frank Spotnitz broke the news on his production company's blog, Big Light Productions, yesterday:
> 
> "It is with regret that I confirm 'Night Stalker' has been canceled. While I'm disappointed the series has come to an end, I am enormously grateful for the experience and the opportunity given me by the network and Touchstone Television. I would like to thank our amazingly talented cast, wonderful crew, killer post-production department, terrific writing staff, producers and partners in crime Daniel Sackheim and John Peter Kousakis, the incredible Jana Fain, and all of you who watched and enjoyed the show. It was a blast."


FULL ARTICLE HERE

From IMDB News:

*Stewart: An Apprentice No Longer*


> Martha Stewart has been "fired." Published reports said that NBC has decided against bringing back Stewart to host another edition of The Apprentice next year. NBC said that it had always been the network's intention to air only a single cycle of The Apprentice: Martha Stewart. The show has produced disappointing ratings throughout its run on Wednesday nights, averaging just 6.8 million viewers compared to 10.3 million viewers for the original version, which runs on Thursdays (down from 13.9 million last spring). Trump's show has been renewed for two more seasons.


ORIGINAL ARTICLE HERE

And, of course, you know about _Kitchen Confidential_ and _Arrested Development_.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Too bad for Night Stalker, another show I like bits the dust. I thought it might return for a second season. 

I'm actually more worried about what the brains at CBS have in store for Close To Home and Threshold. In the first half of the first season you can't swap time slots, go a week or two with out a new episode or anything like that. It's almost like CBS wants the shows to fail. Close To Home would have been great to originally air on Friday after Ghost Whisperer for the female touchy/feely audience, but this is the wrong time to be attempting stunts like this. It wouldn’t surprise me to see one it not both of those shows axed.

On a personal note, I’m removing E-Ring for my Season Pass manager. I just can’ get into the show, none of the characters grab me, none of the story lines interest me. It’s gone.


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

Well ABC needs to not pull a Fox and air the second part of the 2 parter Night Stalker episode which started last week.
The show was beginning to grow on me, but how much of a chance did the network give it, putting it up against CSI??? (Although those of us with dual tuner DVRs can record both).

I wonder when (if) things like dual tuner usage etc etc will ever be factored into the ratings. I seldom actually watch anything live now, and am often watching programs days later than they air.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I never even realized it was up against CSI. Other then my Friday recordings I have no idea what time any the 15 (now 13) shows I set season passes for actually air. I've been watching all three CSIs since day 1 and I have no idea which ones start and 9 and which ones start at 10.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Alias has been cancelled, season finale in May. Zap2It Article


----------



## bguppies (Jul 11, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> I'm actually more worried about what the brains at CBS have in store for Close To Home and Threshold. In the first half of the first season you can't swap time slots, go a week or two with out a new episode or anything like that. It's almost like CBS wants the shows to fail. Close To Home would have been great to originally air on Friday after Ghost Whisperer for the female touchy/feely audience, but this is the wrong time to be attempting stunts like this. It wouldn't surprise me to see one it not both of those shows axed.


Looks like CBS's stunt worked.
Where Threshold was losing huge chunks of Ghost Whisperer's audience, Close to Home held much more of the audience in it's first week in the move.

Looks like Close To Home's improved ratings with room to improve will help save it.

Now to see what Threshold's ratings did on it's new night this week.
(I'm not holding my breath for it to make it, especially past this season.)

Bill


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Mark Holtz said:


> Alias has been cancelled, season finale in May.


It was just a matter of seeing which would be the first casualty of that Thursday time slot. Too many good shows all on at once: Joey/W&G, Alias, The OC, and Smallville. I understand a few people also still watch Survivor. Alias will be moving to Invasion's time slot Wednesday after Lost on IIRC Dec 7 & 14. It will be interesting to see if Alias does a better job of holding the Lost lead-in than Invasion does.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Nov 11, 2004)

looks like Threshold is history !!!


----------



## bguppies (Jul 11, 2005)

trnsfrguy said:


> looks like Threshold is history !!!


I guess after CBS saw Close To Home do good numbers in Threshold's Friday timeslot and apparently this past week's Threshold must have tanked in Close To Home's old timeslot.

Bye bye Threshold.

Invasion will be #2 of the 3 shows.
(but Surface gets dumber by the week.)
Personally, I won't miss any of the three or Night Stalker. All of which, I had big hopes for, before the season.
Luckily Supernatural (which I thought I'd hate) has been a nice surprise.

Bill


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

trnsfrguy said:


> looks like Threshold is history !!!


:icon_cry:

NOOO!!!!! Say it isn't so!!!!

I don't believe it!  Someone please provide a link to back this up...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Here ya go 

While the article doesn't come right out and say it, and there has been no official word, I consider it gone.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks, Steve. Well, I think that sucks! I thought it fit well with NUMB3RS, but that's just my opinion.

 Just for that, I may quit watching Ghost Whisperer, which I had only started watching recently...


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Laverne said:


> Thanks, Steve. Well, I think that sucks! I thought it fit well with NUMB3RS, but that's just my opinion.
> 
> Just for that, I may quit watching Ghost Whisperer, which I had only started watching recently...


 And pass on Jennifer Huge Tits in full performance? The "Boob" Whisperer is one of my favorite shows. :sure:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I never knew Laverne was like that :heybaby: :lol:

I watch Ghost Whisper mainly for JLH, most of the story lines are the same. Her explanations of 'talking with the dead' to the families seem almost word for word week after week. It's an okay show, I’m about to watch last weeks on EVP, looks pretty interesting.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Like what, Steve? :lol:

Yes, I may be a girl, but I'll take the sci-fi and stuff it actually takes brain power to solve over all that sobby crap almost any day! I've said MANY times I like the boys with BRAINS. :sure: I'm even starting to like the midget! :shrug: :lol:


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

I think the writing was already on the wall concerning Threshold. A two week hiatus during sweeps was a pretty good sign.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Zap2It:

*CBS Pulls 'Threshold' from Schedule*


> The first Tuesday broadcast of CBS' sci-fi show "Threshold" might also have been its last.
> 
> The rookie series has been pulled from the network's schedule for at least the next few weeks, following a lackluster ratings performance in a new time period Tuesday (Nov. 22). With midseason shows looming, that could be it for the show, although a CBS spokesperson couldn't be reached Friday to confirm that.
> 
> ABC's "Invasion" and NBC's "Surface" have both been picked up for full seasons.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Zap2It:

*ABC Forecloses on 'Hot Properties'*


> The nation's real-estate market may be showing little sign of cooling, but the market for TV shows about women who sell real estate is about to shrink considerably.
> 
> ABC has given an eviction notice to its first-year comedy "Hot Properties," opting not to pick up any episodes beyond the show's initial order of 13. Nine episodes have aired thus far, and the network says the show will play out its remaining installments through December.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

BobaBird said:


> It was just a matter of seeing which would be the first casualty of that Thursday time slot. Too many good shows all on at once: Joey/W&G, Alias, The OC, and Smallville. I understand a few people also still watch Survivor. Alias will be moving to Invasion's time slot Wednesday after Lost on IIRC Dec 7 & 14. It will be interesting to see if Alias does a better job of holding the Lost lead-in than Invasion does.


I believe that Survivir actually wins the timeslot. And i believe that Everybody hates Chris isa solid performer as well. Joey and W&G are suffering.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

re. Threshold

It's so sad when they move a show to a new timeslot and then make judgements based on the first weeks ratings. How many people didn't realize the show moved?

This also happened with Wonderfalls (a bigger loss then Threshold).

I think Carla can do better. Karen Sisco was better.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Part of the problem with 'Night Stalker - the remake' was that they didn't have the quirkiness that Darren McGavin brought to the show (How can you not love statements like "We all have rats, sir. You should see the one I work for"). The guy that played Carl Kolchak in the remake just didn't endear himself to the audience. In a post 'X-Files' word, the original 'Night Stalker' would of probably never taken off. Mark my words 'Project Blue Book' will be brought back to life in the near future and it will be painful too!


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

FYI: I don't know if it means anything or not, but TV.Com shows that the final four episodes of Threshold that were already filmed will air on January 1st. That still leaves one episode unaired, and its doubtful any of these will offer any sort of conclusions, but it does seem to give one last bit of life to the program.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I seriously doubt they will actually air. At that point it will have been 40 days since the last episode was shown. No one will remember or care by then. I've seen this before with ABC and Fox where the remaining episodes were supposed to be shown in the future but never aired. 

I will be really shocked if they do air.


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

Apparently that part 2 we never got to see is available on "iTunes". I don't have an iPod nore know anything about them. Does anyone know if there's any other way to download or get a copy of that unaired episode ?

Side question. I know if that episode had aired then it wouldn't have been illegal to record it but since it didn't actually "air" is it legal for anyone that has an iPod and downloads it to burn it a dvd and give / loan it to someone else?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You can download iTunes and create an account and download Night Stalker for $1.99 and watch it on your PC. 

I'm going to download it to my iPod, the format is MV4, which I have not played around with it. I assume it comes with some kind of digital right management BS. When I download it, I'd send it to ya, but I doubt it would work and I don't know of anything that will strip the DRM on MV4 files or that will convert it to normal MPG or AVI or something.


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> You can download iTunes and create an account and download Night Stalker for $1.99 and watch it on your PC.
> 
> I'm going to download it to my iPod, the format is MV4, which I have not played around with it. I assume it comes with some kind of digital right management BS. When I download it, I'd send it to ya, but I doubt it would work and I don't know of anything that will strip the DRM on MV4 files or that will convert it to normal MPG or AVI or something.


I've never watched tv on my pc, so not sure what I'd have to do. I know my video card is an ATI and I know it has a couple of other outputs besides the one I'm using. Under the device manager's display adapters it says Sapphire Radeon 9000 Atlantis Pro and then repeats it for secondary display. I think the card is capable of doing tv but not sure how to set it up.

Mainly I just want to be able to download a tv episode to my pc and then transfer it to my dvd recorder.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_I've never watched tv on my pc, so not sure what I'd have to do._

Most simply: Double click the file, and if its viewable, the appropriate program should open up and let you watch it. Depending on the quality, you may or may not want to zoom it up to full screen.

If simply double clicking doesn't work, or you get an error that the format isn't supported, then you need to find a program that understands the format its saved in.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Most of the avi files that are floating around the Internet today use the xvid codec for compressed video. Windows does not have this codec installed by default.

Two options are to install the DIVX codec pack

or install the open source xvid codec.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Zap2It:

*FOX Closes 'Kitchen' for Good*


> The re-opening of "Kitchen Confidential" earlier this week has turned out to be a one-night-only affair.
> 
> FOX has pulled the plug on the first-year comedy, which hardly got off the ground early in the season and was absent for all of November sweeps. When it finally did return Monday (Dec. 5), it did so to meager ratings, leading the network to pull the show.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

SciFi will show the unaired episodes of Night Stalker in the summer.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20051212scifi01


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Amazing how many good shows are cancelled, yet Joey is still on NBC!!:nono2:


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Sea bass said:


> Amazing how many good shows are cancelled, yet Joey is still on NBC!!:nono2:


Matt LeBlanc's got pictures of the head of NBC programming in a comprimising situation with a goat. That's got to be the ONLY explanation for the continued existance of Joey...


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Joey is going "on hiatus" soon. It may be back in March ---perhaps in another time slot. It would appear that Mr. Tribbiani's days are numbered.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

FYI: I just discovered an unreleased episode of Threshold on the net. Did a new episode air that I missed, or was this released via itunes, or what? Just wonder if anyone knows the source. While I don't feel guilty about downloading tv shows I may have missed, obviously downloading a show thats only available for pay is a different matter (at least in my mind).


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

To answer my own question, Sky One in the UK is airing the complete series. Gotta love those Brits for appreciating good scifi!


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Threshold - Yeah, IMO that was the best one of the 'Big 3'.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

I used to record Lost.

Even when I skipped through the flash backs, I got board with the plot line.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Zap2It:

*'Malcolm,' ''70s' Sailing into Sunset*


> "Malcolm in the Middle" and "That '70s Show" will each go off the air in May, ending runs of seven and eight seasons, respectively, on the network. Among the shows currently on FOX's schedule, only "The Simpsons," "King of the Hill" and Saturday-night stalwarts "Cops" and "America's Most Wanted" have been around longer.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## DTC mac (Oct 23, 2005)

The broadcast networks are nuts! They always think they can counterprogram a smash hit and never accept that some shows will have to be number two or three in their timeslot. This thinking IS responseable for losing market to cable and satellite and the rise of worthy series go to an early demise.

Producers of shows need to take the risk of making shows without the backing of broadcast networks, small risk as there ALWAYS a market for quality either as direct to video or cable networks.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Zap2It:

*'West Wing,' 'Will & Grace' Bow Out in May*


> Two of the most-honored shows in NBC's recent history will say goodbye at the end of this season, as the network is preparing sendoffs for "The West Wing" and "Will & Grace."
> 
> NBC said going into this year that 2005-06 would be the last for "Will & Grace," and speculation had been growing that this would be it for "The West Wing" as well. With the latter show still headed toward its election night, it looks like there won't be much time for a new administration to take hold.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

Looks Like Book of Daniel is gone. I actually started to like that one - thought it was pretty witty. Anyway, Futon Critic says Jake In Progress and Wanted are out the door as well.
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/newswire.cgi?id=7067


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

That's disappointing.

Daniel was growing on me. Interesting characters with lots of room to develop. I liked Wanted too.

Oh well, I watch too much TV anyway.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Jake isn't quite gone yet. An executive co-producer admits to being overdramatic with her language on her blog and says ABC has assured her the show will be on the schedule.
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/newswire.cgi?id=7069


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Commander-in-Chief will not be returning next fall and has been pulled from the current schedule.

http://thehollywoodreporter.com/thr/television/brief_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1002426575


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

NBC:


> *Cancelled/Ending Shows*
> 
> The Book of Daniel
> 
> ...


I guess Surface comes as no big surprise.  But did we know that Fear Factor was gonna be cancelled?? 

And Joey? [sigh..] Oh, well. Spin-offs almost never do well, do they? The only one I can think of off the top of my head that did exceptionally well was Frazier.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

invasion...threshold...i love it when they end the show's hanging...


----------



## cosmo (Mar 3, 2005)

3rd rock from the sun(Fox).


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

I remember the Farscape cliffhanger when SciFi hosed them. Fortunately, Peacekeeper Wars was made afterwards to tie things up.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

cosmo said:


> 3rd rock from the sun(Fox).


I still think that's one of the funniest shows ever! I loved their take on just exactly WHY humans do the things they do, the way they do them, etc..


----------



## eckertman (May 20, 2005)

Jim Parker said:


> E Ring. I watched one show and 10 minutes of another and gave up on it. If it gets canceled, does that make it a dead ringer? :lol:


Yes:lol:


----------

